# Internet Explorer 7 - breath of fresh air ...



## gidon (18 Aug 2006)

Finally tabbed browsing + lots more:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/default.mspx
Seems fairly stable to me - but early days ...
I know it's not going to convert the Firefox fraternity - but I've never got on with Firefox and always end up back with IE.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Philly (18 Aug 2006)

Gidon
The latest updates from MS have made my version of IE unstable (as in it crashes when I check my email or this forum)  Wonder if that is to force you to upgrade? It is the same on my work PC's, too.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## CHJ (18 Aug 2006)

Philly":eqhu1g2d said:


> The latest updates from MS have made my version of IE unstable (as in it crashes when I check my email or this forum)



Philly, I have two machines running 
I.E Version: 6.0.2900.2180.xpsp_sp2-qdr.050301-1519 
OE 6
Outlook 2003
Outlook 2002
and with all available updates and no problems.

But you are not alone See Here


----------



## gidon (19 Aug 2006)

Oh dear Philly - hopefully MS will provide a fix soon ...
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Barry Burgess (19 Aug 2006)

Philly There was an update either thursady or friday morning that came through from Microsoft that fixed the problem.
Barry
r


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Aug 2006)

Well I am very unhappy indeed. I tried the Beta, looked good, until I tried to watch Woodworkingchannel.com. No streaming.

Your connection was lost.
To reconnect, click on the link below. 
Reconnect Now! 

Needless to say, it doesn't reconnect. Unistalling IE7 and going back to IE6 does not resolve the problem. I'm well p'd off.

I want my streaming back!


----------



## RogerS (19 Aug 2006)

That's why I gave up being a beta-tester for Microsoft products years ago...oops...sorry..I meant early-adopter of newly released products :twisted:


----------



## gidon (19 Aug 2006)

Steve - it works ok for me? Have you tried reinstalling the media player?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## OLD (19 Aug 2006)

Steve try real player file open insert link.
Also dont forget you have a go back on XP.


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Aug 2006)

OLD":2611bqll said:


> Also dont forget you have a go back on XP.



Hi OLD

I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean.

?


----------



## OLD (19 Aug 2006)

Its system restore . start-help & support centre - undo changes to your computer with system restore . then chose a date when every thing worked ok ,the system will go back but you will not loose any data you have stored only programs drivers etc .


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Aug 2006)

Hurrah!
OLD, will you marry me?

I'm never, ever, going to install anything again in my life. This is it. Done. Finished. Fossilised.

Thanks very much indeed.


----------



## DaveL (19 Aug 2006)

Steve Maskery":12q0djef said:


> Hurrah!


Yep its a neat trick, one of the best bits of XP. 


Steve Maskery":12q0djef said:


> OLD, will you marry me?


Are we invited to the wedding? :wink: 


Steve Maskery":12q0djef said:


> I'm never, ever, going to install anything again in my life. This is it. Done. Finished. Fossilised.


Until the next time something 'useful' turns up!


----------



## OLD (19 Aug 2006)

Its useful:- just to compleat :- control panel-system-system restore and make sure the slider is at max for most restore points then no worries if you change your mind and add applications etc.


----------



## Tarkin (19 Aug 2006)

I've been beta testing IE 7 for about 3 months now, and there are more than a few bugs in it, but then it is only a beta. Biggest gripe is its sluggishness to respond when a browser window is first opened, althgouh I've had no trouble with streaming like Steve has, a random conflict perhaps? Biggest surprise is that it's only crashed twice in 3 months of heavy use!!!! :shock: I think I may just be a lucky sun of a b***h though! Overall, It's a big impovment on IE6 and is better (just) than Firefox IMO. Hopefully with the alpha version, it will be nice and smooth...Somehow I think not!


----------



## Argee (19 Aug 2006)

Have you seen *this* tribute to BG? 

Ray.


----------



## woodshavings (19 Aug 2006)

Ray, thats brilliant!!!!


----------



## RogerS (19 Aug 2006)

Tarkin":1091lnol said:


> Biggest gripe is its sluggishness to respond when a browser window is first opened,



And when booting up. 

Roger wakes up. Fires up PC. Yawn. Switches on kettle. Booted yet? Yawn. Wait for kettle to boil. Make coffee. Finished booting? Yup..Now loading all the anti-nasty stuff. OK..let's go and drink the coffee. Yawn. Ummm.still booting that pesky spyware stuff. Wonder what's on TV tonight...ho hum...you done yet, computer?

Roger wakes up in mac-land. Fires up Mac. Switches on kettle. Logs on to ukworkshop forum. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Aug 2006)

Roger,
Windows will fire up extremely quickly - as long as you run it on a Mac!

I have a few Windows programs I still need to use but I run then under Parallels on my MacBook Pro and because I don't load the virtual machine with all the ant-virus and anti-spyware stuff and the zillion startup files I used with the PC, Windows XP boots up in a blink.


----------



## RogerS (20 Aug 2006)

Chris

That's very interesting...parallels. Must confess that I'd missed this..and maybe the excuse I need to get an Intel based mac! 

Does Cutlist work? 

Mind you...I'd then have to buy a completely new set of Adobe Illustrator/Photoshop..........


----------



## Scrit (20 Aug 2006)

For another MS tribute see here

Naff said

Scrit


----------



## Tarkin (20 Aug 2006)

waterhead37":3nvmn14v said:


> Windows will fire up extremely quickly - as long as you run it on a Mac!



Such problems are easily solved. My computer (not a Mac *spits* :twisted: ) boots up in seconds, and runs very fast too. The secret lies in the system tray. Most people have upward of 10 programs running in the system tray (and just because there is no icon, it can still be there), I saw one computer with over 30 progs down there! This plays havoc with system resources. The easiest way to speed up your computer is to eliminate everything that runs there. Thinking irrelevant stuff like real player, itunes etc. You don't really need it running all the time, how hard is it to go to the start menu when you want to use it? The exeption being Virus software (if you like that sort of thing, pesonally I hate, if you know what your doing, there really is no need for it).

There are two ways to get rid, you can go round the options menus of each program and attempt to disable it form running in the background, or you can go to Start - Run and type in "msconfig". Then go to the 'startup' tab, which lists everything which is scheduled to load on boot-up, all with a nice check-box to stop it!  (Just make sure you don't actually turn off the system tray itself!)

The only icon I have down there is the volume control.

On a different note, if you don't like windows, and you don't want to waste double the nessesary amount of money to buy a fashion statement with a bit of fruit on it, then you need Linux! I have it on dual boot with XP. It is a little more complicated than windows, especially when it comes to installing software. And there is the added complication that there are over a hundred types (or distributions). Redhat or SUSE are good all round packages for anyone wanting to dip their feet. But the best thing about linux (apart form total stability) is that its 100% free, and all the software is 100% free. I use it for work, I regularly have simulations and data analasis stuff running for upto 48 hours at a time, and linux is the only way to do it (windows isn't reliable enough, and apple doenst even come close to having the software).

Just a thought...


----------



## RogerS (20 Aug 2006)

Tarkin":3co85q8w said:


> The secret lies in the system tray.


I know...I run the minimum that I feel comfortable with..Zone Alarm, AVG anti-virus and Webroot Spyware...not much else.



> and you don't want to waste double the nessesary amount of money to buy a fashion statement with a bit of fruit on it,


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder :wink: 



> then you need Linux!
> .


 Life's too short to learn/waste time on yet another operating system. I've still got an unused, uninstalled copy of SUSE sitting there gathering dust ! :lol:

As soon as Chris can confirm whether Parallels runs Cutlist or not then my PCs are toast


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Aug 2006)

Roger,
I haven't used Cutllist in earnest under Parallels - had no jobs for it since I got the Mac. However, in response to your question, I have just downloaded Cutlist Plus and tried it under Parallels by entering a few parts etc. It seems to work perfectly as I had fully expected. I haven't found anything yet that won't run.

If you feel like following Tarkin's advice, then you can just as easily create a virtual machine under Parallels for Linux - you can have any number of such VMs too. Also if you get a fatal crash of your VM for whatever reason (I have had none) then the VM is just a simple file, backed up like any other. No need for a disk image and restore palaver - just copy it over and hey presto, you have your XP or Linux installation running again.


----------



## RogerS (20 Aug 2006)

Chris..many thanks for trying that out. I really appreciate it.

I can only now hope my lottery numbers come up so that I can stop drooling and buy this

Roger


----------



## Anonymous (22 Aug 2006)

I thought IE 7 was a real alternative to Fiefox for tabbed browsing but I have found it blocks loads of streaming content and I couldn't buy something over the web as it would not allow me to follow the link to set up an account witha very alrge and reputable company! Microsoft just have no idea how to implement security meacures!!!

Buggy


----------



## RogerS (28 Aug 2006)

Tarkin":w5j2s6sj said:


> On a different note, if you don't like windows, and you don't want to waste double the nessesary amount of money to buy a fashion statement with a bit of fruit on it,



A popular misconception ? http://www.macworld.com/2006/08/features/macproprice/index.php

In this article, a comparatively featured Dell is about $1000 (25%) more expensive than a comparable MacPro.


----------



## mr (28 Aug 2006)

Tarkin":1nvncjce said:


> On a different note, if you don't like windows, and you don't want to waste double the nessesary amount of money to buy a fashion statement with a bit of fruit on it, then you need Linux! .



As an alternative to SUSE or Redhat, You might like to look at Ubuntu. No 1 on distrowatch for quite some time now. I have a dual drive dual boot machine here running XP on one drive and Ubuntu on the other, with Ubuntu as the boot default. The installation was simplicity itself (select option 1 - install) and it boots up in seconds. All the usual linux advantages with none of the downsides, oh yes it runs on a mac as well so you can turn the expensive designer option into a real computer  You have nothing to lose by downloading and trying it out you can run it as a live system if you want to test it without installing.

Mike


----------



## Alf (28 Aug 2006)

mr":12ovhwes said:


> so you can turn the expensive designer option into a real computer


Give over, Mike; you don't expect a Gucci bag to act as a tool bag, do ya?  :lol: 

Cheers, Happy Mac Owner and Not-Very-Dedicated Follower of Fashion :lol:


----------



## mr (28 Aug 2006)

A bag is a bag is a bag surely  Shouldn't matter what you puts in them.


----------



## Alf (28 Aug 2006)

Chisels cut through those designer linings something cruel though... :lol:


----------



## Tarkin (29 Aug 2006)

mr":286ivqxu said:


> so you can turn the expensive designer option into a real computer



Here Here! :lol:


----------



## gidon (25 Oct 2006)

Full version now available. Appears quicker but only just installed it ...
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## les chicken (29 Oct 2006)

Gidon

Any issues worth noting or is it now worth downloading.

Les


----------



## Nick W (30 Oct 2006)

I've found an Issue. It lost all my 'login' info. So for instance I din't get logged in to UKW automatically - no orange icons meant I spent ages wondering why no one had been posting. Other sites were affected including my bank, so I spent a long while searching my filing cabinet for the letter with my magic numers on it. :evil:


----------



## gidon (30 Oct 2006)

Les - I've had no problems - I didn't have any problems with the Beta either. The released version just seems a little quicker.
It is a restart-your-PC download though. 
Nick - don't think I had that problem?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Freetochat (30 Oct 2006)

I installed the pre-final release version and lost all my Outlook settings and many MS Office features so had to do a restore. The help blog was full of compatibility, and many were with other MS products, I think I will wait for the first 20 updates or bug fixes before I try it again.

Although I will say I liked the interface and the product has many positive points. Just a typical MS release.


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Nov 2006)

All my internet shortcuts now set the printer off. All my regular haunts do the same, this site, BBC, the bank, everything. It justs starts trying to print out the html document instead of surfing to it.

Nice interface, shame about th actual functionality. What the blazes do I do know?

Edit - I used the System Restore Point. That's one thing that MS got right!


----------

